# How different the World is !



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

I follow quite a few forums (work related ... mostly!) and Dubai is a particular area that I need to keep up to speed on ...... you are all probably aware of the infamous "sex on the beach" case in Dubai last year where the English couple were dragged from jailhouse to jailhouse, court. newspapers, television etc etc - and eventually deported for a bit of hows your father on the sand !!!

Of course the World is very very different in Dubai to here in Spain ... and we should respect the laws imposed by each individual Country if we are visiting or settling in full time - and just to highlight how different it is Ive posted an article I found today in the Costa Del sol news .... NO SEX ON THE BEACH - WE MUST PROTEST !!!! 


Costa News - Beach sex ban


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> I follow quite a few forums (work related ... mostly!) and Dubai is a particular area that I need to keep up to speed on ...... you are all probably aware of the infamous "sex on the beach" case in Dubai last year where the English couple were dragged from jailhouse to jailhouse, court. newspapers, television etc etc - and eventually deported for a bit of hows your father on the sand !!!
> 
> Of course the World is very very different in Dubai to here in Spain ... and we should respect the laws imposed by each individual Country if we are visiting or settling in full time - and just to highlight how different it is Ive posted an article I found today in the Costa Del sol news .... NO SEX ON THE BEACH - WE MUST PROTEST !!!!
> 
> ...


sounds reasonable to me! If you allow it, then you need to have set times, otherwise ... well the mind boggles!!! Kids will probably do it in a bit of a drunk frienzy as they would, but it needs to be illegal and if they get caught then tough!!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> sounds reasonable to me! If you allow it, then you need to have set times, otherwise ... well the mind boggles!!! Kids will probably do it in a bit of a drunk frienzy as they would, but it needs to be illegal and if they get caught then tough!!!


I dont think you need to allow it or make it illegal ..... it should be one of those things that you just know you shouldnt do in broad daylight or with other people around! .... same as anywhere outdoors ..... a sense of what decent and what isnt !! I would imagine that if it wasnt brought up on the news as being "banned" no one would really have thought too much about it - but now they will .....I always thought that sex anywhere outside the privacy of your own space - wherever that may be - was against some sort of laws, be that decency, public order, whatever ... so Im surprised they feel the need to impose a specific Beach Sex Ban Law ! ... or maybe in that particular Town the sex on the beach brigade are rampant !


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You see, all these protestors fail to consider the health and safety aspects of sexual activity on the beach.

It's all a big joke to them until someone has sand in the foreskin or gets crabs.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

ooow that sand gets everywhere


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

C'mon now. You know it's not as warm up here. Gotta do something to keep the circulation going!!!



Altogether now...."summer loving happened so fast...."


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> C'mon now. You know it's not as warm up here. Gotta do something to keep the circulation going!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Altogether now...."summer loving happened so fast...."


the 5 year olds in infantil danced to that for the end of year show


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the 5 year olds in infantil danced to that for the end of year show


god god, I sing that in the band I'm with in the UK!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> god god, I sing that in the band I'm with in the UK!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Any YouTube vids of you doing your stuff Jo?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

erm....I do a pretty good version on karaoke. Nah, can't top that Jo!! xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Any YouTube vids of you doing your stuff Jo?


Sex on the beach? Dirty old man.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> erm....I do a pretty good version on karaoke. Nah, can't top that Jo!! xxx


You do look a bit Olivia Newton John-ish Tally!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> erm....I do a pretty good version on karaoke. Nah, can't top that Jo!! xxx



Hows the weather is sunny Galicia Tally ?

Its baking down south.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> erm....I do a pretty good version on karaoke. Nah, can't top that Jo!! xxx



oh I'm no good, and no its not false modesty!!! They only ask me when theyre desperate! 


Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Sex on the beach? Dirty old man.


yuk, all that sand. It cant be pleasant can it????

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> You do look a bit Olivia Newton John-ish Tally!


Back in the day I hope and not now you mean....Besides, I'm not so sickly sweet!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Hows the weather is sunny Galicia Tally ?
> 
> Its baking down south.


It's been very pleasant thanks, Dave. Kids are still outside tending yet another bonfire with hubby....extending that San Juan vibe. Not too hot for you, is it hon?!?!

Tally.xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> yuk, all that sand. It cant be pleasant can it????
> 
> Jo xxx


A wonderful exfoliant, apparently. And that's my beauty tip for the day.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> It's been very pleasant thanks, Dave. Kids are still outside tending yet another bonfire with hubby....extending that San Juan vibe. Not too hot for you, is it hon?!?!
> 
> Tally.xx


Well were starting to get a little concerned with hot it may become in July


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> A wonderful exfoliant, apparently. And that's my beauty tip for the day.


hhhmmm, like sandpaper??? Nice!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Well were starting to get a little concerned with hot it may become in July


Well you know they're saying record summer....you wanna be oop North where we'll be sizzling a little more gently.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Well were starting to get a little concerned with hot it may become in July


I think theres a bit to go yet, altho I dont think it was this hot in June last year, but July and august last year were hotter. I remember when my daughters were over last July, it was 39c at 2am and we all just sat in the pool at night, even that was 32c!!!! The whole of july and august were relentless.....!!!!


Jo xxx


----------

